# “Mayer has crafted a military thriller in tradition of John Grisham’s The Firm



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly

Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility. As Pearl Harbor Day comes closer, with a Presidential visit, military forces are maneuvering in strange ways around Hawaii. It's up to a lone Delta Force operative and a female intelligence officer to stop an act that would topple the United States.

Remember _*Seven Days in May*_?

As a West Point graduate and former Green Beret, this book got me in a lot of hot water with the powers that be. West Point banned reviewing or mentioning it. They'll survive, as my next book coming out on 12 April is _*Duty, Honor, Country, a Novel of West Point & the Civil War*_.

Did you know in 60 major battles of the Civil War, West Pointers commanded both sides in 55 and one side in the other 5? Perhaps why the war lasted so long?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Busted, Bob! LOL


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Wait..nevermind. This is the Book Bazaar...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah.  I'm a little slow, but I get there eventually-- Betsy helped explain things, so I think I'm up to speed now.


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Late last night, after sending Bob a couple cover ideas for two more of the Riley books, I had an interesting thought for cover for The Line. I need to redo it. Its an excellent book. Really excellent book. It needs an excellent cover.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility. As a West Point graduate and former Green Beret,


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Reviews for The Line:
"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility. As a West Point graduate and former Green Beret,


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Reviews for The Line:
"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility. As a West Point graduate and former Green Beret, http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Ever wonder if the US Military would ever concoct a coup? Could they do it? Would they do it?

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Reviews for The Line:
"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility. By a West Point graduate and former Green Beret.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Grabbing a sample.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Reviews for The Line:
"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.







http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Reviews for The Line:
"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.









http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.









http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.









http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Mayer said:


> "Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
> "So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
> Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.
> 
> ...


Not to argue with Kirkus, but wasn't the Firm a legal thriller?


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes it was-- the review basically says The Line is similar in technique and style to The Firm.
The definition of tradition is key to that review.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ahh...thanks, that is a little confusing


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Freddie Omm (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Bob!

Looks like an interesting series of books you've got there!

I'll be checking them out soon.

Best

Freddie


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

�Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham�s The Firm.� Kirkus
�So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years.� Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

[/quote]


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> "Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
> "So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
> Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

"Mayer has crafted a military thriller in the tradition of John Grisham's The Firm." Kirkus
"So convincing, that by the last page, readers may doubt the official version of the last 50 years." Publishers Weekly
Is it possible the military would mount a coup against the President of the United States? This novel examines one frightening possibility.








http://www.amazon.com/BLACK-OPS-THE-LINE-ebook/dp/B00342VHZS/ref=pd_sim_kinc_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

